# Nd ice fishing



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just started ice fishing this year, and I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a good fishing spot in North Dakota?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Visit the NDG&F department's "Fishing Waters" webpage at http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/nd-fish-wat.html and find some lakes near you! They have printable maps and stocking reports as well, these tools are invaluable to anglers just starting out.


----------



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks


----------

